# dar murro em ponta de faca



## Isan

Olà: 

Tengo una pregunta que significa "dar murro em ponta de faca"....

Es que en world Reference busque pera, y salio "pedir peras al olmo", pero al traducir significa; "dar golpe en la punta del cuchillo" o algo asi... 

la verdad no entiendo  cual de las dos opciones es y de paso quiero saber como se diria "no se puede pedir peras al olmo"..

muchas gracias 

obrigado...bom dia
tchau


----------



## ana lacerda

Só sei dizer que " no se puede pedir peras al olmo" é o que nós os portuguese dizemos : Dar nozes (nueces) a quem não tem dentes.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Isan

O significado em português é:
pretender o impossível e, às vezes, com risco pessoal; dar murro em faca de ponta.

Literalmente é o que você disse:
'dar golpe en la punta del cuchillo"


----------



## Cosmic

ana lacerda said:


> Só sei dizer que " no se puede pedir peras al olmo" é o que nós os portuguese dizemos : Dar nozes (nueces) a quem não tem dentes.


Tengo la sensación de que debe de haber algún error de interpretación. "Pedir peras al olmo" significa esperar algo de una persona o cosa que ésta no puede dar.


----------



## Isan

OI:
Obrigado por suas traduçàos...desculpe-me, meu portugues e muito malo


----------



## Tomby

"_Pedir peras al olmo_" também pode ser esperar alguma coisa que é impossível de atingir. Portanto, julgo que "Dar nozes a quem não tem dentes" pode ser sinónima da primeira expressão em muitos contextos.
Só a pereira dá pêras, não o ulmeiro.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## ana lacerda

Obrigada Tomb.
Numa linguagem bem simplista e coloquial...*Mal empregadinho.....*


----------



## Lusitania

TT, Dar nozes a quem não tem dentes é o mesmo que dar pérolas a porcos  é uma coisa mal empregue como diz a Ana.

Para mim a expressão "dar murro em ponta de faca" é uma expressão utilizada para a insistência em algo que não leva a parte alguma, coisa de grande obstinação.


----------



## Vanda

Interessante que para nós (ou sou eu) _dar nozes a quem não tem dentes_ *não* é o mesmo que dar pérolas a porcos. Acho que, apesar de relacionados, damos algumas nuances ao significado. 

_Dar nozes a quem não tem dentes_ refere-se a quando uma pessoa tem oportunidades que ela nem mesmo está interessada ou não quer. Por exemplo, uma pessoa que 'odeia' ópera e ganha um ingresso para o melhor lugar do teatro de uma apresentação com venda já esgotada, enquanto você, que estava doida para ir, não conseguiu comprar nem o pior lugar do teatro.

Dar pérolas a porcos é mais no sentido de favorecer, obsequiar, a quem não o merece.


----------



## Lusitania

É verdade Vanda, também fazemos essa distinção, mas geralmente utilizamos o termo no mesmo contexto. Mas tem essa distinção.

obrigada pela correcção


----------



## Vanda

Lus, na verdade não tive intenção de corrigir. Pensei mais numa distinção luso-brasileira.


----------



## Lusitania

Mas é assim mesmo, é igual


----------



## SNL

É curioso como português (galego) e espanhol empregam as mesmas imagens, "dar pérolas a porcos" é semelhante a "dar margaritas a los cerdos" em espanhol, mas ainda nao estou a perceber muito bem qual é que seria a versao espanhola do "dar murro em ponta de faca", se calhar "estar en el filo de la navaja"? 

Muito obrigada


----------



## ana lacerda

Vanda said:


> Interessante que para nós (ou sou eu) _dar nozes a quem não tem dentes_ *não* é o mesmo que dar pérolas a porcos. Acho que, apesar de relacionados, damos algumas nuances ao significado.
> 
> _Dar nozes a quem não tem dentes_ refere-se a quando uma pessoa tem oportunidades que ela nem mesmo está interessada ou não quer. Por exemplo, uma pessoa que 'odeia' ópera e ganha um ingresso para o melhor lugar do teatro de uma apresentação com venda já esgotada, enquanto você, que estava doida para ir, não conseguiu comprar nem o pior lugar do teatro.
> 
> Dar pérolas a porcos é mais no sentido de favorecer, obsequiar, a quem não o merece.


 
Estou inteiramente de acordo com a Vanda. Aliás eu não explicaria melhor...


----------



## Lusitania

SNL said:


> É curioso como português (galego) e espanhol empregam as mesmas imagens, "dar pérolas a porcos" é semelhante a "dar margaritas a los cerdos" em espanhol, mas ainda nao estou a perceber muito bem qual é que seria a versao espanhola do "dar murro em ponta de faca", se calhar "estar en el filo de la navaja"?
> 
> Muito obrigada


 

É bonita a expressão com as margaridas.

Bom, também temos a expressão de "estar no fio da navalha" que penso que seria estar por um triz por alguma razão. 

O "dar murro em ponta de faca" implica alguma teimosia e obstinação mas sem resultados. Pode ser usada em diferentes contextos, aqui vai um. Um exemplo seria: lutar contra a corrupção é dar um murro em ponta de faca. É como uma insistência que não vale a pena. Também temos outra expressão semelhante que é "chover no molhado" que penso que existe em espanhol não?

Aguardam-se mais sugestões


----------



## piragino

creo que "pedirle peras al olmo" es una buena equivalencia para "dar murro em oponta de faca"

Aqui en argentina decimos "tirarle margaritas a los chanchos" cuando se le da algo a quien no lo sabe apreciar.

O "Dios le da pan al que no tiene dientes" para cuando alguien recibe algo que no merece, por ejemplo un coche nuevo a quien no sabe manejar, o un libro al que no le interesa leer.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Acho que *dar murro en ponta de faca* é equivalente ao refrão espanhol *dar coces contra el aguijón*, dar coices contra a aguilhada. Dize-se daquele que por desesperação ou casmurrice  empreende ações de protesta ou vingança que afinal retornan em proprio prejuicio. Também se diz *dar cabezazos contra la pared. *

Dar *pérolas a porcos,* en galego *dar margaridas ós porcos*, tem outro significado, e dar oportunidade a quem não vai aproveita-la, é como jogar os recursos no lixo


----------



## Cineclubista

Mangato said:


> Acho que *dar murro en ponta de faca* é equivalente ao refrão espanhol *dar coces contra el aguijón*, dar coices contra a aguilhada. Dize-se daquele que por desesperação ou casmurrice empreende ações de protesta ou vingança que afinal retornan em proprio prejuicio. Também se diz *dar cabezazos contra la pared. *
> 
> Dar *pérolas a porcos,* en galego *dar margaridas ós porcos*, tem outro significado, e dar oportunidade a quem não vai aproveita-la, é como jogar os recursos no lixo


 
Salve!

Creio que as observações de Mangato estão corretíssimas.

E anoto que, em latim, _margarĭta_, _ae_ é "pérola". A fábula em que pérolas são oferecidas aos porcos, como metáfora de obséquio inútil (pois o obsequiado é incapaz de aproveitá-lo), é de Esopo (séculos VII-VI a.C.).

Um abraço!


----------



## O Vasco

Hola a todos.

Me gustaría reabrir el tema, porque creo que la pregunta original formulada por *Isan* continua sin ser respondida: no se ha propuesto un equivalente claro en portugués para la expresión española *”pedirle peras al olmo”*.

Para contextualizar correctamente la expresión, voy a proponer una situación típica en la que esa expresión es usada en español.

Supongamos que una persona *manifiesta y públicamente deshonesta, avara y mezquina* encuentra a la vista de todos en la calle de su barrio una cartera repleta de dinero. El asunto se convierte en objeto de debate en el barrio, donde todos se preguntan si esa persona va a entregar esa cartera en la comisaría de policía para poder ser devuelta a su dueño, o si por el contrario esa persona va a quedarse con todo el dinero encontrado.

El comentario típico de los favorables a la segunda opción sería: _¿Realmente esperas que entregue la cartera en la comisaría? ¡Qué iluso! Eso es pedirle peras al olmo._

En este contexto, ninguna de las expresiones portuguesas propuestas encaja:

·  _Dar murro en Ponta de faca_

·  _Dar nozes a quem não tem dentes_

·  _Dar pérolas a porcos_

·  _Chover no molhado_

Debe haber alguna expresión portuguesa que encaje para ese contexto. Sospecho que la propuesta por Tomby

·  _Só a pereira dá peras, não o olmeiro_

no es propiamente una expresión típica portuguesa, sino una traducción mas o menos literal.

¿Alguna sugerencia de mi querida comunidad lusófona?


----------



## Ari RT

Esperar que devolva a carteira é...
- pedir demais;
- esperar demais (do personagem);
- viver no mundo de Polyana;
- acreditar em duendes;
- acreditar em Papai Noel.


----------



## Orxeira

O Vasco said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me gustaría reabrir el tema, porque creo que la pregunta original formulada por *Isan* continua sin ser respondida: no se ha propuesto un equivalente claro en portugués para la expresión española *”pedirle peras al olmo”*.
> 
> Para contextualizar correctamente la expresión, voy a proponer una situación típica en la que esa expresión es usada en español.
> 
> Supongamos que una persona *manifiesta y públicamente deshonesta, avara y mezquina* encuentra a la vista de todos en la calle de su barrio una cartera repleta de dinero. El asunto se convierte en objeto de debate en el barrio, donde todos se preguntan si esa persona va a entregar esa cartera en la comisaría de policía para poder ser devuelta a su dueño, o si por el contrario esa persona va a quedarse con todo el dinero encontrado.
> 
> El comentario típico de los favorables a la segunda opción sería: _¿Realmente esperas que entregue la cartera en la comisaría? ¡Qué iluso! Eso es pedirle peras al olmo._
> 
> En este contexto, ninguna de las expresiones portuguesas propuestas encaja:
> 
> ·  _Dar murro en Ponta de faca_
> 
> ·  _Dar nozes a quem não tem dentes_
> 
> ·  _Dar pérolas a porcos_
> 
> ·  _Chover no molhado_
> 
> Debe haber alguna expresión portuguesa que encaje para ese contexto. Sospecho que la propuesta por Tomby
> 
> ·  _Só a pereira dá peras, não o olmeiro_
> 
> no es propiamente una expresión típica portuguesa, sino una traducción mas o menos literal.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia de mi querida comunidad lusófona?




Boas noites. Creo que non hai ninguna expresión en portugués que se corresponda de forma exacta coa castelá "pedir peras al olmo", mais hai alguna que en certos contextos se aproxima bastante, por exemplo, "acreditar en histórias do arco-da-velha"

"Esta expressão também pode servir para qualificar uma história ou alguma coisa que é absurda ou inverossímil." Significado de Do arco da velha

Espero terche axudado, de todas formas ai queda estoutra expresión que se cadra non coñecias.


----------



## vsnd

O Vasco said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me gustaría reabrir el tema, porque creo que la pregunta original formulada por *Isan* continua sin ser respondida: no se ha propuesto un equivalente claro en portugués para la expresión española *”pedirle peras al olmo”*.
> 
> Para contextualizar correctamente la expresión, voy a proponer una situación típica en la que esa expresión es usada en español.
> 
> Supongamos que una persona *manifiesta y públicamente deshonesta, avara y mezquina* encuentra a la vista de todos en la calle de su barrio una cartera repleta de dinero. El asunto se convierte en objeto de debate en el barrio, donde todos se preguntan si esa persona va a entregar esa cartera en la comisaría de policía para poder ser devuelta a su dueño, o si por el contrario esa persona va a quedarse con todo el dinero encontrado.
> 
> El comentario típico de los favorables a la segunda opción sería: _¿Realmente esperas que entregue la cartera en la comisaría? ¡Qué iluso! Eso es pedirle peras al olmo._
> 
> En este contexto, ninguna de las expresiones portuguesas propuestas encaja:
> 
> ·  _Dar murro en Ponta de faca_
> 
> ·  _Dar nozes a quem não tem dentes_
> 
> ·  _Dar pérolas a porcos_
> 
> ·  _Chover no molhado_
> 
> Debe haber alguna expresión portuguesa que encaje para ese contexto. Sospecho que la propuesta por Tomby
> 
> ·  _Só a pereira dá peras, não o olmeiro_
> 
> no es propiamente una expresión típica portuguesa, sino una traducción mas o menos literal.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia de mi querida comunidad lusófona?



Acho que uma solução é a expressão "Desse mato não sai cachorro" (ou "não sai coelho", que é uma variante).


----------



## anaczz

Talvez, "Procurar pelo em casca de ovo", se bem que esta expressão signifique algo como, procurar problemas onde eles não existem, ou algo assim.

"Tirar leite de pedras" mais usada para representar um esforço sobre-humano, fazer uma coisa (quase) impossível.


----------

